

Call for Proposals: RocketConf 2015, Amsterdam, the Netherlands - ariejan
http://www.rocketconf.eu

======
ariejan
RocketConf is a three day conference in Amsterdam, The Netherlands. The 2015
edition takes place on 11-13 November.

The target audience are modern web developers (front and back end) and dev
ops. Topics range from Ruby on Rails to Elixir to Ember.js to Docker.

The call for proposals is now open.

Also, there are some early bird-priced tickets left. If you're thinking about
attending - be quick to grab an early bird ticket!

Edit: link: [http://www.rocketconf.eu](http://www.rocketconf.eu)

